# falla en tv sharp



## clocko (Oct 29, 2007)

buen dia.

resulta que llego a mis manos una television marca sharp modelo 13H-M60 con una falla que hace  lo siguiente:

cuando enciendo el televisor todo funciona a la perfeccion hasta pasados un par de minutos el televisor se apaga, al dar el pulso al boton de encendido ya no enciende, lo dejo reposar por un momento doy el pulso de encendido y enciende nuevamente dura un par de segundos encendido y se apaga nuevamente, lo dejo desconectado de la red electrica durante un largo periodo y  nuevamente enciende por un par de minutos y asi se va la cosa.

cabe mencionar que el televisor mostraba una imagen mala al revisar tenia soldaduras quebradas y el la placa que se conecta al cinescopio, lo resolde nuevamente, a partir de ahi la imagen se volvio limpia, pero surgio ese problema

cualquier sugerencia es aceptable, de antemano gracias.


----------



## jomicaro (May 15, 2008)

tienes que hacerlo por descarte, en el momento que se apague revisa si la fuente de poder está entregando energia si es asi, ve a la sección horizontal, pues esta alimenta varias partes del tv., tambien puede ser transistores o c. integrados que al calentarse se desconectan, lo mejor es ver las señales con un osciloscopio si lo tienes si no has lo anterior con paciencia.


----------



## angelro (Sep 16, 2009)

buen día soy nuevo en esto. solicito ayuda para un tv sharp 20mr10w no enciende. gracias


----------

